# Modified Sweet Baby Ray's



## chilerelleno (Jan 19, 2019)

This modified SBR is pretty good, sweet and savory with a spicy finish.
I prefer it's flavor profiles more than SBR's own Sweet-n-Spicy or Original.
And it isn't as dense, much better for getting an even glaze whether dipping or brushing.

3C Sweet Baby Ray's Original (One 28oz bottle)
1C Apple Cider Vinegar
3/4C Honey
2T Pork Rub 
Chile's Pork and Chicken Rubs

Heat in sauce pot till steaming hot, stirring often.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2019)

I'll have to give this a shot.  I have a few bottles on hand we picked up on sale.  Thanks for the recipe mod John!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

Sounds Good, Chile!
I use SBR as my base as well.
I never measured my honey, I guess I use Preacher Man's glob method. My best guess is 1/2 to 3/4 of a cup.
And I pour and mix my rub to sight and taste. But it shows in the sauce, and shows on my Grandpa's Ribs.
I like a finger full just for a taste. Yummy!

But the vinegar sounds good. Give it a little caricature?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

Surely will be tried.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2019)

Sounds good John, I'll give it a whirl minus the honey. SBR's is already to sweet for my tastes. 

Chris

Oh yeah I see a couple of twisters landing in Bama, hopefully your not in the line of fire.

Stay safe.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 19, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> This modified SBR is pretty good, sweet and savory with a spicy finish.
> I prefer it's flavor profiles more than SBR's own Sweet-n-Spicy or Original.
> And it isn't as dense, much better for getting an even glaze whether dipping or brushing.
> 
> ...


Use it from time to time. I add lots more than what you have. Different stuff as well. Its a favorite of my buddies and family. Make it for Christmas presents. Gallon at a time.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 19, 2019)

I keep it simple with my modified SBR.

1 1/2 Cups SBR
1/3 Cup apricot, peach, or pineapple preserves
1/4 cup cheap bourbon or brandy.

Heat preserves to bubbling in microwave, then add SBR and liquor. Stir to mix.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2019)

equal measure brown sugar , red wine vinegar  . Half measure sweet baby Rays , yellow mustard and bourbon .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2019)

It sounds interesting John!
May have to give it a try, I've been using the same sauce for years.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 20, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Sounds good John, I'll give it a whirl minus the honey. SBR's is already to sweet for my tastes.
> 
> Chris
> 
> ...


With the measurements as is it is not as sweet as the original recipe.
The ACV cuts the sweetness and viscosity and increases the tartness.
Alone it may be too much in the given quantity.
I'd suggest starting with a 1/4C of ACV and taste test as you add incrementally.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 20, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I keep it simple with my modified SBR.
> 
> 1 1/2 Cups SBR
> 1/3 Cup apricot, peach, or pineapple preserves
> ...





chopsaw said:


> equal measure brown sugar , red wine vinegar , bourbon . Half measure sweet baby Rays , yellow mustard .


Thanks, those ingredients all sound good, I'll have to experiment with some of them.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2019)

Mine should be Read 1/2 measure bourbon . I boil it to get rid of the alcohol ,,, you know all that .


----------

